# 2012 Jetta Secondary Air Injection Pressure Sensor



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

So, my trusty Jetta just threw a CEL at me this weekend. I took it to the dealer and had them read the code, and they came back with:

"It's the secondary air injection pressure sensor, and it'll cost $425 to replace it."

I'm pretty handy with repairing my cars, and I can get this part (07K906051) for about $80 online. However, I'm having a difficult time trying to find out WHERE this sensor is located on my 2.5L motor. Most of the pictures I've found online are for the MK V Jetta's and not the later ones. Apparently there's not even a Bentley manual for these cars.

Does anyone out there have any advice on how to locate this part in my engine compartment?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

P0411?
just ignore the code for the winter. Come spring (and above freezing temperatures) the code will go away. Mine threw the same code last winter, went away from spring and then just last week came on again.
Unless you need to do emission test......


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Where do you live? The secondary air test only runs below intake air temps of like 71 degrees, so if you live in a hot climate, that may be why, but here in the Northwest, that isn't really a true statement.


----------



## brsexton (Mar 30, 2012)

jmcgill said:


> So, my trusty Jetta just threw a CEL at me this weekend. I took it to the dealer and had them read the code, and they came back with:
> 
> "It's the secondary air injection pressure sensor, and it'll cost $425 to replace it."
> 
> ...



If I were you, I'd call VW on this. This issue has been ongoing on my wife's 2012 Jetta as well. It has been in the shop 3 times for a CEL related to the secondary air injection pressure sensor. The last time it went in, I found out that VW has an updated TSB that requires the dealership to replace the pressure sensor with an updated version, replace the wire harness, and updated software on the car computer to correct this issue. Apparently this is a common failure that requires several things to actually correct the problem.

EDIT* - I just went back in my paperwork and there is a warranty extension on this part for 10 years or 120k miles through VW. You really do need to check on this with VW and see why your VW dealer made no mention of this warranty.


----------

